# Most versatile rifle



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

IMO the most versatile rifle I would want to keep with me in a SHTF scenario would be a .22lr. Rounds are cheap and plentiful. It is small and light enough that anyone could pack it around. It's bullet is small enough to not really screw up the meat in smaller animals like squirrels, but you could take down a deer at closer range. 

Discuss.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

No discussion needed,you're right.Mention your favorite brand,then you'll get discussion,debates and downright arguments.


----------



## jerrwhy (Jan 12, 2010)

.357 lever action. It's big enough to take down a deer (or larger prey) with out having to line up the perfect shot between the eyes, but you can also run weaker .38 special for small game without doing too much damage to the meat. In addition it's pretty effective against two legged predators should you need it to fit that bill.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

The rifle that you are comfortable and accurate with. For me, that would be an antique Argentine Mauser. I have a lot of hours dragging that thing around and can hit what I aim at.
Gave the .22's to my son years ago, and never carried them in the field. They were range accurate but I would have to think about where the safety is, slow reload, etc. I can make a good, quick shot with that Mauser, one foot buried in muck in the creek the other on a steep bank, uphill, twisted halfway round to my right side. I can work through brush without snagging the barrel because I know exactly how long it is without thinking.

Yes, it shoots a weird round that I must convert other brass to make but I have plenty stocked up and can make more. Slow rate of fire with a bolt action, but faster than most would think with practice. I make special low power handloads that are quieter than a .22 and will not go through a raccoon, but do the job when I run the trapline. An added +, the gov classes it as an antique, since it was made in 1891. Ballistics the same as a .308.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a Mosin that for me has all the chariteristics Mega mentions of his Mauser. Plus I have thousands of rounds already stored up. Of course I also have a .22 for fun shooting and most of my kids can shoot a soda can in half with it.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

IMHO, there is really no perfect rifle for every situation. It would all come down to where you are and the game or threats you will have in your area.

A shotgun is probably more versatile than most rifles can be. Size of shot determines the size of game you can go after, from quail to bear with just the change of whats in the barrel.

I would never want to limit myself to just one gun. I feel that the best thing one can do is start with the basic 3, a 22LR, shotgun (I prefer pump with chokes and a slug barrel), and a rifle for larger game.

Proficiency with any and all guns you own is a must. Teardown manuals, spare internal parts and the proper tools to work on the gun should be considered basic preps as well.

I also keep reloading components and bullet molds on hand for my primary calibers. We have also added archery components and blackpowder weapons into our collection as well. I archery hunt regularly but have added extra bows and pieces and parts in for the rest of the family.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

If limited to one weapon I would step up to.17hmr or .22 magnum. Still inexpensive, but you increase range and killing power. They have no recoil and novice shooters can learn basic rifle skills quickly.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

I have heard great things about the .17hmr, but I have never shot one. I did have a .22 mag for awhile. I ended up selling it because the price of shells was nearly as expensive as a center fire rifle. I also like shotguns. It is always a good idea to have a couple of choices around I guess. I was just thinking about a .22lr, because you can get huge clips for them, and as a kid I killed everything from lil varmits to deer. I even got good enough to take the head of a quail and not damage the breast. 

I think the next thing I buy though is going to be a good bow. I like the idea of being able to silently kill critters in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

5o rounds of .17hmr costs 12 bucks. 50 rounnds of .22 magnum costs 10 bucks. 20 rounds of 30-30 costs 15 bucks. The only down side is that you cannot reload.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

the 22 is a good gun but sooner or later you will run out of ammo and its hard to make or reload 22's on your own. the 357 mag route is what i like because i can make my own bullets and powder, the primers are the weak spot but there are ways to overcome those.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

rancher1913 said:


> the 22 is a good gun but sooner or later you will run out of ammo and its hard to make or reload 22's on your own. the 357 mag route is what i like because i can make my own bullets and powder, the primers are the weak spot but there are ways to overcome those.


Thats a good point. If your capable of reloading, the center fire rounds are much easier to do, and supplies are easy to come by.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

jerrwhy said:


> .357 lever action. It's big enough to take down a deer (or larger prey) with out having to line up the perfect shot between the eyes, but you can also run weaker .38 special for small game without doing too much damage to the meat. In addition it's pretty effective against two legged predators should you need it to fit that bill.


This is my pick also. My little Winchester 94 Ranger compact .357 magnum. No heavier or bigger than a .22 and a lot more stopping power. The .38 will stop a deer dead in it's tracks and are so easy to come by and cheap by the 1000's....James


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The only down side is that you cannot reload.


A 22 Hornet solves that problem


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Fit the tool to the mission, not the mission to the tool.

In my opinion (you may differ) Mel Tappan hit the nail on the head with his book âSurvival Gunsâ.

http://www.amazon.com/Survival-guns-selection-modification-conditions/dp/0916172007 

Basically a 22 for putting meat in the pot, handgun of 357 or better, a shotgun, and a rifle in a 30 cal. Each fills a niche, and your not trying to take big game or defend the homestead with a 22. Yes, a 22 can be used for such, but most folks donât have the time to develop that kind of skill. And do you really want to face off with armed aggressors with a low power 22?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I use my Ruger 22LR pistola several times a day. I instinctively grab it whenever I walk outside after dark. I burn bricks of ammo.

Inuits kill polar bears with 22lr rounds.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you reload a Ruger 77-22 in .22 hornet is priceless!


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Sam, I hear what you're saying about the 22, but I've said this in similar arguements, "Do you really wanna get shot by my 22?" 

In a SHTF scenario where there may not be medical care around, do you really want to risk sepsis by a feces-smeared 22 gutshot?

If I knew someone were armed, even with a 22, I wouldn't want to risk calling shots toward me. I'd just tip my hat and slowly ride away.

For the purposes of this thread, I would say the .22LR is the most versatile
- Good for small game
- Good for larger game with practice (deer poachers use it, as mentioned inuit Polar bear hunters use it)
- Cheap to shoot
- cheap to own
- easily maintained
- easy to acquire
- some have large cap magazines and a kind of legal rapid fire mechanism
- can be used for defense
- no sane person would want to get shot by one as the .22 is responsible for the most gun related deaths in North America. so lethality is not in question


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Sam, I hear what you're saying about the 22, but I've said this in similar arguements, "Do you really wann get shot by my 22?" 

In a SHTF scenario where there may not be medical care around, do you really want to risk sepsis by a feces-smeared 22 gutshot?

If I knew someone were armed, even with a 22, I wouldn't want to risk calling shots toward me. I'd just tip my hat and slowly ride away.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Another thought would be a pistol caliber carbine.
9mm is fairly cheap, and from a 16 inch barrel packs quite a wallop.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Sam_Luna said:


> Fit the tool to the mission, not the mission to the tool.
> 
> In my opinion (you may differ) Mel Tappan hit the nail on the head with his book âSurvival Gunsâ.
> 
> ...


 If I could only afford 1 gun then yes. Also, I should say a .22 is my CCW of choice. Small enough to fit in my pocket in the summer, mag's are small enough so I can carry several, and being hit with a half dozen .22 stingers would hurt just as bad as anything else.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

sandc said:


> I would never want to limit myself to just one gun. I feel that the best thing one can do is start with the basic 3, a 22LR, shotgun (I prefer pump with chokes and a slug barrel), and a rifle for larger game.


:goodjob:

The only one I'd add would be a .380 pocket pistol:cowboy:


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, I just saw a Judge at Wally world last night. My wife had to drag me out of the store...lol Something about a revolver style 410 'rifle' that I had to have. I don't know how practical it is, but coolness factor was there for me.

All I could picture was every time I shoot it yelling, " Here come da JUDGE!"


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been shooting the 17 HMR almost since it come on the market. I don't care for it. If you use the Hornady rounds it is too explosive for small game. If you use the CCI FMJ it has no shocking power, and the critter crawls off and dies. I do use the the 17 Mach II. Not quite as powerfull as the HMR, does a number on squirrels out to about 100 yds,


----------

